# Dove Squeak



## Synbadd (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all, im very new to keeping Doves i've had my two for about 3 weeks. They're about 4 months old.

I'm guessing i have a Male / Female pair from their current behavior. One will coo alot and is very boisterous, he also seems do dominate the other one and when they are in their smaller cage * he some times knocks the other of the top perch. Not always but sometimes. The rest of the time they can sit together quite nicely on there.

The second i have not heard cooing, confirming my thoughts she is in fact a she. However she does make a low, wheezy "heeeeegh heeeegh heeeeegh" noise quite regularly, the squeaks are in slow succession. any idea what this is?

* they have two cages. A large cage that lives in the back of the garage (which is now converted in to an office) that they spend the night and morning in. And a smaller cage for coming in to the living room or garden with.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

a VIDEO will be good to see& hear them. I think doves though make those weird/laughing sounds.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

My doves those laughing sounds.


----------



## OurDoveBron (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, female doves will make a laughing type sound. Ours does it all the time when she's really happy. Usually it's when we let her out of her cage to fly around. She'll fly around, land on her cage and "laugh."


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Synbadd said:


> Hi all, im very new to keeping Doves i've had my two for about 3 weeks. They're about 4 months old.
> 
> I'm guessing i have a Male / Female pair from their current behavior. One will coo alot and is very boisterous, he also seems do dominate the other one and when they are in their smaller cage * he some times knocks the other of the top perch. Not always but sometimes. The rest of the time they can sit together quite nicely on there.
> 
> ...


the sound is an alert sound and both sexes do it. the one sure way you will know what sex's you have there is when/if they lay eggs. or you can get a DNA blood test done from a lab..there are many online.


----------

